# SA - In praise of donuts.....fist pump



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Feels like I've been having a bit of a lean time recently. It was just over three weeks ago, out the front of the Ardrossan Bakery, as we munched on steak and cheese pies that I was treated to some OldDood philosophy. We had driven 150 kms for a surprisingly quiet fishing session - apart from several undersized snapper early on, not a sausage. The bakery had a great display of honey logs, kitchener buns, vanilla slices, matches, berlinas, apple turnovers plus iced, cinnamon and jam dounts - but we went for the pies.
I don't mind donuts, OldDood mumbled through a mouth full of pie - it keeps me coming back. If I caught fish all the time, it would get boring - it would lose its excitement.
Next weekend it blew like hell and although the donut fairy was tempting me to head out onto the briney, the cresting waves 100m out suggested I'd be silly to do so. My contingency plan was to seek relief by retreating to the Patawalonga (the Pat) to try my hand a bit of baby breaming - with some success catching and releasing little tackers.
























But despite catching these, I still felt dissatisfed. A mid week session with OldDood, RobC and Murphysegg followed - they all got decent fish - but another donut for me.
Saturday morning - out after whiting with Turtle - he did well with a couple of KGWs around 40cm - while I scored little leather jackets - colourful donuts !
Now here's the thing - the more donuts you get, the hungrier you are.
And so, feeling desperate - It was a solatree kayaker out by himself on sunday night - high tide, full moon and just a slight southerly to ripple the surface. A beautiful night. Plenty of small bites early but no takes - then a run........and nothing. Another missed opportunity. My mojo felt well and truly gone. A quiet hour later, with baits untouched except by hordes of sea lice, I was just about to pack it in, resigned to another donut, when zzzzzzzzzzzz - a decent run. and yes - there were head shakes. A short time later, I had it in the net.








And as I drove home alone, I reflected on donuts and (inspired by Paddy)............fist pump!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Cheers!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

You're not CIA are you Zed ? How'd you get that recording of OldDood outside the bakery ? :lol:


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice Snapper. The younger ones taste better.


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

I now understand why Normanville and Yankalilla have large and very well stocked bakeries.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Well done Solatree - I thought that was you on Sunday night. Scupper and I were trying out his new tinny maybe 60m further out to sea than you - no we wern't the D... brain that sounded around for 15 minutes right at the peak time - he ended up anchoring between us. We had one decent hit right on sunset, but had to leave because we didn't have any lights. Ended up with a nice feed of tommies, gar and squid plus a couple of cuttlies. Anyway - well done on the snapper - shows that there are still some good fish about.


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

Good stuff mate, nice rugger ;-) Can't wait to get out there for a sunset sesh, hopefully shark shield is here by friday......

*****


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

fisher said:


> Well done Solatree - I thought that was you on Sunday night. Scupper and I were trying out his new tinny maybe 60m further out to sea than you - no we wern't the D... brain that sounded around for 15 minutes right at the peak time


Cheers Jeff - I remember the guy sounding around and noisily dropping his anchor - and recall the boat a little further out. I got lots of bites at sunset as well as the run I missed - then it went very quiet before I got the single productive run. Never seen so many sea lice on baits. as there were that evening.


Samboman said:


> Good stuff mate, nice rugger - can't wait to get out there for a sunset sesh, hopefully shark shield is here by friday


Thanks Rhett - I actually left my SS at home by mistake - was being charged - but the donut hunger was too great and I went out anyway !


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

well done - great report -


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Inspirational


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Andy, you are singing a song in which we could all join in the chorus.
Well done on the snapper, and so eloquently put.
How true though that the doughnuts make us hungrier.
Currently I'm ravenous ;-)


----------



## turtle (Jun 10, 2008)

very nice fish was glad to get out sat morning and try the new yak out well done


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Like I said, donut's washed down with a nice snapper chaser is all the sweeter. :lol: 
Good to see you getting out for a couple of night sesh's lately.
I knew you would get your priorities right eventually. :lol:
PS Andy, I do not think I want to know what a "Donut Fairy" is (or does) !


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

OldDood said:


> I want to know what a "Donut Fairy" is (or does) !


Ever wondered how they get the hole in the donut ? :shock:



OldDood said:


> knew you would get your priorities right eventually.


yep - means heading out to fish at night for snapper despite not having my Sharkshield with me. After all, what could happen ? Just ignore that picture on the front page of today's Advertiser.








:lol:


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

solatree said:


> OldDood said:
> 
> 
> > I want to know what a "Donut Fairy" is (or does) !
> ...


yeah ----- your safe ------ he could not even get the snapper ---------no coordination


----------



## rodandreel (Jun 15, 2010)

Very well done


----------



## Milky (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice read Andrew especially on the Eve of my KI trip.

Perhaps I will get out there one night when the fish are biting, it seems I'm destined to milking ST's in the meantime.


----------



## bezerklyboy (Feb 16, 2009)

God there messy eaters, missed the fish and all! . 
Gotta get out there with you at some point solatree


----------

